

Building Epic Win with Backbone.js - javery
http://www.codethinked.com/building-epic-win-with-backbone.js

======
latch
EpicWin has potential written all over it. It's entering such an underserved
market and built by some respected names in the community, I wouldn't bet
against it.

If AppHarbor is the Heroku for .NET, here's hoping EpicWin is the Linode for
.NET.

------
luffy
The site looks great. I assume you are working on this - but do you have
screen shots of your admin interface or a list of available images? (You are
probably well aware of this, but creating EC2-Windows images on a micro
instance is ridiculously painful).

Not sure what you could do with AppHarbor that you couldn't do with this. You
could set up a build server image that pulls from a Git or Hg repo, and
repoints IIS...

~~~
javery
Definitely - we will be adding screenshots pretty soon. I love the idea of
AppHarbor - but sometimes you just need a nice VPS.

------
mythz
Hey guys, you've done a great job! Its awesome to see more .NET back-end
powering responsive Backbone.js SPA front-ends!

We need more of examples like this in .NET to show other developers how to
build responsive web applications! (i.e. without the typical use of slow,
bloated enterprise libs and frameworks).

Keep up the good work!

------
swah
Wow, backbone.js really did catch on, heh? Way to go, jashkenas! Now, literate
programming.

------
axefrog
Wow, what a great service - it's nice to see that there are other .Net devs
out there in the startup world building cool stuff. I'll be using this for my
next site!

------
tmcneal
Before viewing the article I thought this was referring to the iPhone App:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/epicwin/id372927221?mt=8>

